# Question about redrilling a 312mm 5x100 rotor to fit a 4x100 hub.



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

I have read up on doing the conversion with the TT setup but I do not want to buy the conversion 5 lug hubs which will entail getting new wheels as well. I have seen some of the 312mm rotors with 9 holes in them will they lign up with my 4x100 hub or is it close enough that I might just have to redrill a couple holes?


----------

